# Bump/growth on dog's face?



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I took George in to the vet around 2 months ago because he was having very itchy, irritated, red skin. At the time he also developed a spot on his cheek that was pretty much just a hairless circle. Flat, skin looked normal, etc. Just no hair. Vet said he was not concerned since it was only in one spot on the body.

Now that area has turned into a bump that is very hard to the touch and is raised. I plan on taking him into the vet again this week, but does anyone have any ideas as to what this could be? 

It does not seem to bother him at all.

close up:









bump is about the size of a dime:









I would appreciate any ideas guys, thanks.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

go to a different Vet.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm certainly considering that, doggiepop.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

a 2nd opinon never hurts. don't hesitate about questioning your Vet's opinon.



bowie said:


> I'm certainly considering that, doggiepop.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I do not see your pictures. Is the bump under the eye?


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

luv mi pets said:


> I do not see your pictures. Is the bump under the eye?


It's not directly under the eye, more on the lower cheek. Let me see if this will work...


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

am glad your going to the vet.. Am not a vet and this is something I would want to get to the vet over. Especially if you feel it is growing in size, so it can be removed before it is too big and harder to have enough skin in the area to easily close the area. Do hope your little one will be ok. The only odd thing is that the fur loss first.. I've never experienced that before with any of the tumors that have popped up on one of my dogs before usually on a leg. Sorta makes me think on how the body processes an abscess out to the surface when the fur falls off.. Sending good thoughts


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It does look like it could be an abscess with that scab on it. Strange.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes, Patricia. 

Kayota, it is very weird isn't it? I'm hoping it turns out to be no big deal like most of the things I take him in for (the vet probably thinks I'm a hypochondriac when it comes to George), but idk.

We go tomorrow morning. :/


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

<3 we all may have a bit a tendency to be hypochondriacs when it comes to our little ones,, but for this bump your right to be concerned to have it checked out... glad your going in tomorrow


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Quick update. Vet said it looks like histiocytoma which is benign. He said we can aspirate it and check or just go ahead and remove it and do a biopsy. I chose the removal/biopsy and will have results in about 4 days. Thanks to all who were concerned.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks for the update, I would of done the same had it removed and then take a look at what it was..


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

glad to hear that. I was thinking abscessed tooth. The bump was not in the right place for that though. I think you made the right decision and having it removed.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Thought I'd update with results: histiocytoma, totally benign. I am so relieved! George is unhappy that he has to wear his cone until next thursday but other than that we are good.


----------

